# What Empire unit is better



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

its the 25th aniversery this week and i have been given 18 pounds by my mum for said event so i wish to expand my empire army by getting either free company or a flagellant warband plz help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Flagellants are £12 i think, so that would leave you £6 to get a minor Character maybe?

Just go for the unit you fancy painting the most.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Both are cool models I I'm with VV on this one.


----------



## daemonhammer (Feb 20, 2008)

flagellants have gone up to 18 or 20 quid now


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

You're wrong.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

your both right the flaggellants come in boxes of both 10 and 20 like the black orcs did on release so have 2 prices


----------

